# html online hilfe bitte dringend gesucht!



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

hallo! wir sind gerade dabei eine homepage zu erstellen, aber wir haben ausser problemen nur probleme und da wir so etwas noch nie gemacht haben, stehen wir zur zeit ziemlich hilflos da und wissen nicht weiter.
vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, der uns eventuell online oder per mail einige tipps geben kann, denn zur zeit schaffen wir es nicht mal die startseite online gehen zu lassen.

vielen dank im voraus
ach ja: msn messi: smaragdamethist@hotmail.com


----------



## cinpix (26. Dezember 2004)

ich hab dich geaddet, aber du bist bei mir nicht online - aber egal.....sag mal:
 was habt ihr für probleme?


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 wo liegt denn dein Problem? 

 Hier mal ein paar gute Links wenn du alles lernen willst:

http://www.selfhtml.org

http://www.htmling.net

http://www.schattenbaum.net

 Gruß Claudia


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

also ich bin ein absoluter neuling, hab eine webseite im dreamwaver gebastelt. diese ist auch lokal bei überprüfung im browser funktionsfähig. doch wenn ich sie per ftp auf den server wo ich angemeldet bin hinüberstelle, dann sehe ich nur verschiedene ordner. ich bin überzeugt davon dass ich einen fehler mache, weiss aber nicht welchen. muss noch dazusagen, dass ich auf einem mac arbeite.


----------



## DjMG (26. Dezember 2004)

gib mal die URL zu deiner page her,
damit man sich das man anschaun kann !


Lg
DjMG


----------



## cinpix (26. Dezember 2004)

@DjMG
 Du wirst nichts sehen, denke ich, wenn er nicht weiss, wie er was hochladen kann?!


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

unser url ist http://www.buergerliste-strasshof.at


----------



## Consti (26. Dezember 2004)

Du musst die Seite in das Root des FTPs kopieren (Root = obersters Verzeichnis) und die DAtei sollte index.html, index.htm oder index.php heissen. Dann wird sie auch autom. aufgerufen!

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Warum holste dir Webspace mit .at-Endung und hast keine Ahnung wie man eine HP bastelt? Um Webspace für Bilder, etc zu haben?


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

mir ist schon klar, dass man normalerweise ein kostenloses webspace für den anfang verwendet. doch diese seite braucht eben diese angemeldete domain. und lokal funktioniert die seite auch. ich selle die seite über fetch 4.0.3 auf den server . nur  das was ich da sehe ist als erstes das verzeichnis  /
soll da alles drinstehen oder mit ordnern und nur index.html herraussen so wie ich es im dreamwaver habe?


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, welches FTP Programm benutzt du?

Peter


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

fetch 4.0.3 ist für apple


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Dezember 2004)

Hm..kenn ich net.

Hat es denn geklappt?

Wenn du Verbindung zum Server hast, dann leg wie eben schon gesagt wurde die Startseite als index.htm ganz oben ins root und den Rest in nem Ordner drunter, ebenso mit Bildern verfahren, weil so muss es eigentlich ohne Probs funktionieren. Hast du icq?

Peter


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

hab mir gerade icq installiert sailor1492


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

du kannst es aber auch über die icq nr 250200376 versuchen


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

GESCHAFFT - DANKE EUCH ALLEN Doris und Andy


----------



## Consti (26. Dezember 2004)

Hab mir die Seite ma leben mit Opera angeschaut, und es sind mir einige Fehler aufgefallen - vondaher hab ich die Seite dann noch schnell mit dem IE verglichen!

Auffallend ist, dass die Laufschrift oben (Marquee) in Opera nur zu, naja, sagen wir mal 30% zu sehen ist, der restliche, untere Abschnitt ist abgeschnitten!

Sieht nich so prall aus, vllt kannst du da noch ein bisschen was Optimieren, da zwar der grösste Teil der Úser den IE nutzen, aber es auch noch einige Alternativen gibt !


----------

